# Its been a long time coming



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Well my Cat has been down since September and I finally pulled it outta the shop last night. I had to rebuild the front diff, new u-joints, adjust the valves, install a 2.5" Mudtech Lift, HL springs, and a whole bunch of other stuff. 

Here is a crappy pic I took with my phone. My old lady took the camera to a B-day party.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ at least you didnt have to go with her :rockn: 
You roll like me 

nice lookin arctic cat!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I heard that I had to get my bikes washed up and ready for the next ride:haha::haha: 

Thanks.


----------



## localfiremedic (Apr 18, 2010)

I hear ya boy. Looking good. I'm looking forward to the ride next weekend as well


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Lookin' sharp!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Good deal man. looks good


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

MTImodquad said:


> Lookin' sharp!


 
I dont know whos lift it is but man was it EASY to install!!!!:rockn::rockn:
I gotta get you some good pics so I can be a memeber of the my sheet is on MUDTECHINC.COM crew.


Local Im glad you finally decided to join us.:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good! :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice lookin kitty


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the complements guys. I wanna get some better pics but my old lady left the durn camera at her parents house last night.:aargh4:


----------



## Blackie (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice bike


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

:rockn:I love the wheel and tire combination. Sweet ride! Hope you get the camera back soon looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Glad you got her going. I would be in a straight jacket if i couldn't ride for that long. :bigeyes:


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I had another ride while she was down. I had a 06 BFR built brute on 29.5s kinda wish I still had it so I could have that rip your hand off the handle bar feeling agian.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Shes down again till I find a axle.:aargh4::aargh4: I really dont wanna spend the money on a gorilla right now so looks like Im waitin on a used stocker.

Heres some carnage left rear inner cup went boom riding in the yard.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch!!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I got one of those to fix to need to get it done but been real busy at work last week I put in 81 hours that dont leave no time to for my to swap axles


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Its always something with mud bikes. I feel ya bruteman I dont have time to mess with it right now but atleast I got my Grizz ready for this sunday:rockn:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm buildin up my stock bash plate right now. Took a hit last year in the bad lands. Hit a big rock in a stirred up creak. (The pick shows the plastic bash plate busted along with a busted tie-rod. Replaced the stock ones with the ASR ones. Much thicker.) But so far my axles are holding up. Is that do to a huge lift and tires or just worn out?


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I mangled up both of my stock tie rods on my old brute and replaced them with ASR Pro-X series and elminated that problem and it steered much better with the heim joints. 

The axle busted from being worn slap out. It was just a matter of time once I put the lift and springs on.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

sunday??? looks like i may have my kitty sooner than i thought!!!! 650H1 FTW!!!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah come on.:rockn::rockn: I dont want no excuses you better be at the creek come sunday.:bigok:


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

im waiting on you!!!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

you best post some pics of that new ride you just picked up. You know with out pics it DIDNT HAPPEN!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Pics are good.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Heres a few more pics I took the other day. I love how big the cat is next to my Grizz

























Gotta show some love.


----------



## 86buickgn (Jan 26, 2010)

So this is where you guys have been hangin out...the MIMB forums!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Quik660, where's the pics of this new bike??

SwampStar, I'm digging the sticker lol :rockn:


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah we been hiding over here 86.

quik is a slacker and only has about 2 pics of that 650h1 hes got now.:thinking:


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah todd we been hid up over here.

Brad where are these picks we have been waitin on?????????

I have a white sticker on the front fender that red one on the rear fender and a white Mudtechinc.com on my radiator showin support for awsome products.


----------

